# Sony Genezi mhc-gtr33 no enciende ni el led de stand-by



## tecnochac (Feb 7, 2014)

saludos.tengo este equipo con la falla de que no enciende ni siquiera el led de st-by.no pega tampoco el relay que habilita el trafo de poder.la tension en el pin 2 de jl917 es de 3.72v.en el pin3 es de 3,60v.desconecte el switch de volumen y sigue igual.sugerencias?.gracias


----------



## sergiot (Feb 7, 2014)

Debería tener un trafo de standby y un regulador de 9v para el sistema de encendido, el cual activa el relay que le entrega los 220v al trafo grande, fíjate que podes tener problemas por eso lado.


----------



## el arcangel (Feb 7, 2014)

Tecnochac  limpiaste el switch?


----------



## tecnochac (Feb 7, 2014)

encontre un corto en la linea de ic600(7812).sigo investigando.


----------

